

Unity Indie now free - jdeseno
http://www.gamasutra.com/php-bin/news_index.php?story=25840

======
teamonkey
One thing that people on here might find interesting: Unity uses Mono as an
embedded VM. Three .Net languages are officially supported as scripting
languages (Boo, C# and a ECMAscript-a-like). Yes, C# is used as a DSL.

~~~
pumpkin
I wish the boo support was more "official". It's terribly neglected compared
to the c# and js offerings.

~~~
daeken
All that said, it's incredible to see it included at all. Boo is a fantastic
language that's getting better by the day, but it's not well known at all.
It's great to see even their level of support.

------
stevejohnson
This is a pretty big deal. Unity is a fantastic way to make games. It has
sophisticated graphics capabilities and seamless cross-platform integration.

------
glaze
This is a very good news. I've been using Unity for a few months and
frustrated to adjust my clock to an earlier date to get more evaluation days
:-)

Unity is a high quality and very practical product. I'm using it to develop an
iPhone game. New features with this release seem good, like version control
support, better C# integration and optimizations.

------
pufuwozu
I've just been playing with it. It's extremely cool.

Definitely recommended if you have any interest in games development.

------
reedlaw
Download link: <http://unity3d.com/unity/download/>

------
wmblaettler
Though this is good news, it still appears that you have to pay at least $399
to publish to an iphone.

